# Animal poisoning alert



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

TO ALL MAADI PET OWNERS: Please avoid the streets with your pets for the next 48 hours, to avoid the mass poisoning currently taking place. 25 bags of poisoned meat have been located, and removed. We are currently forming a search party to determine if there are anymore bags laid, and to find any animals that may be in need of assistance. If you are capable of joining the search party and helping out, please call Alaa Sharshar immediately on 01005799777.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> TO ALL MAADI PET OWNERS: Please avoid the streets with your pets for the next 48 hours, to avoid the mass poisoning currently taking place. 25 bags of poisoned meat have been located, and removed. We are currently forming a search party to determine if there are anymore bags laid, and to find any animals that may be in need of assistance. If you are capable of joining the search party and helping out, please call Alaa Sharshar immediately on 01005799777.


That's how i lost my dog in Hurghada.....and she only escaped from the garden for about 15-20 mins.Horrible way for them to die as they use strychnine.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The total count so far are about 40 bags of poison, and 3 dead dogs and 1 cat. The volunteers are still out there looking, it is all over the place and no one is safe from it! Please everyone keep an eye out, the are using much higher doses of strychnine to kill fast to avoid people being able to save them. Please be careful with your dogs and children as the could easily get in contact with the poison and this could be fatal.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

What areas of Maadi is this happening?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No idea.. just copying and posting from ESMA site


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is also the case in Hurghada, according to Spot Red Sea:

*Poison on the streets of Hurghada*

An alarming number of reports are circulating of poison being laid on the streets of Hurghada. The apparent objective is to reduce the population of street dogs and cats. Areas known to be affected since the end of December are: Mubarak 1 (behind Nile Hospital), Mubarak 2, Continental area (south of Hilton el Nour), Mubarak 6, Mubarak 7, el Halal area and Hadaba. But this is not the first time and unfortunately it is unlikely to be the last. The perpetrators of this action are unknown, although the Red Sea Governors office has recently denied that there is a government sponsored poisoning programme.

There are a number of alarming issues here – primarily that the affected animals often die a slow agonizing death, secondly that there is no evidence to show that this method of control actually reduces the population in the long term, and thirdly that there is a very serious risk of accidental poisoning of not only domesticated pets, but also humans especially children. The current wave of poisoning is reported to use contact poison which means that any animal (or human) touching, ingesting or inhaling vapours from the poison can be fatally affected.

Please take EXTRA care in the areas mentioned and in all residential areas look out for meat (chicken or beef usually) which is accompanied by a dark brownish red sticky fluid, or sometimes just blood mixed with the poison in a sticky dark puddle.

If your animal is affected by symptoms which may be from poison these articles on symptoms of ingesting rat poison and home response to strychnine poisoning in dogs may be helpful. Also, for details of vets in Hurghada follow this link.

If you are in Hurghada this Wednesday 11th January you will be welcome at the First Aid for Dog & Cat Poisoning event being held at the Blue Moon Animal Centre – desert road, behind Mubarak 7 from 9.30am – 1pm. Information will be given about the poisons that are being/have been used in Hurghada and what can be done to save an affected animal - not every case of poisoning has to end in death. Blue Moon is supporting this and you are asked to give a small donation for the animal center (not necessarily money but any pet accessories no longer needed, old t-shirts, old bread, newspapers, towels, bed sheets, blankets, cat/dog food.) If you would like to attend please confirm your participation. Tel (002) 0111-9095077 or e-mail [email protected] or 1. Hilfe an Hund / Katze bei Vergiftungserscheinungen | Facebook

If you are further afield than Hurghada you can help by following this link and signing the petition and encouraging your friends to do likewise. http://www.thepetitionsite.com/72/stop-the-killing-of-stray-dogs-and-cats-in-egypt/

Spot Red Sea Community Newsletter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This afternoon, a group of supporters received word that poison was being laid in the trash on roads 198, 199, and 200. They managed to gather over 20 bags of poisoned meat from the trash piles. Later on in the day, Alaa, Astrid, Stefanie, and Mai, went back and repeated the search of the trash piles on roads 198, 199, 200, and 233 as well. An additional 15 - 20 bags containing poisoned meat were found, and removed. We found several dead cats and dogs, possibly due to ingesting the poison, as several of the bags we found were already half eaten/empty.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Rumor has it that GOVS are going to spread more poison today from 2pm till 4pm in road 199 and 200 in Maadi. Please circulate. If you happen to see anyone spreading weird looking bags of meat, intervene and stop them.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Oh, my. Once again we have a bunch of rocket scientists at work. I understand the strays are problematic (I once saw a dog in Aswan that was clearly in the later stages of rabies), they also serve a purpose. Egypt needs to get a handle on the trash problem, not the strays. If all of the strays disappear, what will they do about the rodents (rats and mice) that will take their place eating out of the trash piles. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

In Sharm they place the poison inside a fish

This sick behavior won't change anytime soon, dogs are also considered to be "najis" or dirty and cats are evil I would like to get these guys in a room with my doberman...

Islam Question and Answer - Is it permissible to kill cats to ward off their harm from the restaurant and its customers?


I have a friend who owns a restaurant, and he has started to have a lot of cats at his place; they steal the food and attack his customers. He tried to get rid of them by tranquillizing them and taking them far away, but they came back. The restaurant is being threatened with closure because of these cats. Is it permissible for him in this case to get rid of them by using poison or the like? May Allaah reward you with good

Praise be to Allaah.

If their harm cannot be warded off except by means of what is mentioned of poisoning them, then that is permissible. The Standing Committee for Issuing Fatwas was asked about the permissibility of killing with poison or other means, especially if they are harmful or causing the transmission of some diseases. 

They replied: 

There is nothing wrong with killing cats if they are harmful or carry harmful diseases, if it is not possible to get rid of them by means other than killing. 

End quote. Fataawa al-Lajnah al-Daa’imah (16/190). 

They were also asked about the ruling on poisoning cats that are found in large quantities in some hospitals, because they harm the patients. 

They replied: 

If the situation is as described, that the cats pose a danger and it is not possible to protect the patients from their harm or ward off their evil, and getting rid of their harm can only be done by killing them, then it is permissible to kill them by the easiest means of disposing of them, whether it is by poison, shooting them with bullets, and so on.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

In my neighborhood, beards are almost as common as cats.

But the beards tend to stay inside until after dark.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/no-for-preventing-the-import-of-catsdogs-food-in-egypt/#next_action


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> In Sharm they place the poison inside a fish
> 
> This sick behavior won't change anytime soon, dogs are also considered to be "najis" or dirty and cats are evil I would like to get these guys in a room with my doberman...
> 
> ...





Egypt does have other religions albeit in the minority. Heck it even has atheists 
I do not see why you are getting into religion.. 
Have you proof it is Muslims that are laying the poison?
If yes have your proof that they lay poison then proclaim to the world that they are good Muslims and do not kill animals.


I am totally against the inhumane killing of stray animals however to bring religion into is absurd.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a friend who owns a restaurant, and he has started to have a lot of cats at his place; they steal the food and attack his customers. He tried to get rid of them by tranquillizing them and taking them far away, but they came back. The restaurant is being threatened with closure because of these cats. Is it permissible for him in this case to get rid of them by using poison or the like? May Allaah reward you with good


Threatened with closure by who ???

I would think that if the place is attracting cats it is because people are feeding them rather than the cats stealing the food !

An extremely popular restaurant in Hurghada (Drifters for those that know Hurghada) always had lots of cats prowling about but never once did i see them attacking customers....they would come and sit under your table hoping for titbits but if you didn't oblige then they would just move onto another table.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The obvious solution would be to gather the garbage and haul it off to the dump...but that would require that everyone stops littering and puts their trash into a trashcan...not much chance of that happening.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am totally against the inhumane killing of stray animals .


A rat is an animal too but it is acceptable to kill then with poison or a T-Rex trap.

So where is the difference? :confused2:

Agreed about Paul bringing religion into it for no reason.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> A rat is an animal too but it is acceptable to kill then with poison or a T-Rex trap.
> 
> So where is the difference? :confused2:
> 
> Agreed about Paul bringing religion into it for no reason.




I said the inhumane killing of stray animals... rats are vermin and you are nit picking


----------

